# Awnings



## Becky (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you think I could order some of these ice awnings for summer? Just think how great it would be to have the wind blow through those to cool the barn plus the shade factor for the windows! Ahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome pictures, I never liked it when our barn would do that because when we opened or closed the door we had to make sure and stay out of the way or we got hit over the head with the chunks of ice or snow!


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for sharing the pics. I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## Champ (Feb 4, 2010)

Question.....do your horses care when the snow slides off the roof....mine HATE it....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 4, 2010)

I see a marketing opportunity Becky!


----------



## Sterling (Feb 5, 2010)

Neat!! Reminds me of the ones you see in Florida...'cept they aren't ice.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 5, 2010)

That's neat Becky!


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 6, 2010)

We don't get ice or snow here, so I always find it fascinating! Thanks for the pics! That's so cool!

Andrea


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 7, 2010)

cool


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey, Becky. Can I put in my order for some for Stillwater? LOL


----------



## ruffian (Feb 8, 2010)

I had these installed last winter. I was VERY disappointed with their performance. They didn't last much past spring!!!!


----------

